

Stylebot - Adapt the web's appearance in Chrome - ankit_
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/oiaejidbmkiecgbjeifoejpgmdaleoha

======
ankit_
Here are a few examples: <http://stylebot.me/examples.html>

